# O,K  Jerry  I'm posting a few



## Lee Woodie (Jul 5, 2016)

Heres the nikon 600mm lens and ta few of the pictures I've taken with it.


----------



## carver (Jul 5, 2016)

Wow Lee, those are awesome


----------



## carver (Jul 5, 2016)

How far away were you?


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jul 5, 2016)

carver said:


> How far away were you?



30 -40 feet


----------



## carver (Jul 5, 2016)

Very nice!I like that new glass


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 5, 2016)

Lee you may have been away for a while but you still got the TALENT   Those are AWESOME


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jul 5, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Lee you may have been away for a while but you still got the TALENT   Those are AWESOME


Thank you Mike


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jul 5, 2016)

Heres one with the Nikon D810 with my ole 55-300mm


----------



## carver (Jul 5, 2016)

Nice and sharp Lee,keep posting them up they are great


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 5, 2016)

Sweet shots!  Great detail in those feathers!  Mighty fine Lee!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jul 5, 2016)

wvdawg said:


> Sweet shots!  Great detail in those feathers!  Mighty fine Lee!



Thanks Dennis I hope to get in here more often


----------



## natureman (Jul 8, 2016)

Nicely done.


----------



## carver (Jul 8, 2016)

Just got back home from the cabin Lee,the shots of the birds are even more impressive on the computers "big screen"


----------

